# Trim for shower base



## diykc (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm wanting / needing to put a piece of qtr round along the edge of the shower pan to help conceal some less than perfect tiling.

What can I or should I use to adhere the qtr round in place?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

It looks like a new install, and never yet caulked, right? Frankly, I don't think that it looks bad at all, and before messing around with trying to fit and fasten any kind of trim, I would at least try caulking it. Lay your caulk in place, keep a Dixie cup of water handy, to keep your finger wet, then use whichever finger gives you the best radius to smooth it out. Then do yourself a favor, and leave it a few days, before deciding whether to take it or leave it. You can always take the caulk back out, but it might be a bit more difficult to remove whatever excess adhesive ends up on your tile, and you'll probably end up with a more professional look. Worst case scenario, you're out the cost of a tube of caulk, and maybe 10 or 15 minutes. Just a thought.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree with Dexter---Try the caulk--color match if it is available----If you end up installing a trim piece--use silicone caulk as adhesive.

I'll add one more technique--(try this on a sample first)--Apply your silicon caulk--quickly spray the caulk and surrounding area with 
Greased Lightning or 409--spray your finger with some--then smooth the caulk with your wet finger.

Silicone will stick to any dry surface but will not stick to a soapy one----Mike---


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Is that the right way to tile around the molding? I assume he will have to caulk that too? 

Wouldn't you normally pull up the molding, tile to the wall, then reinstall the molding on top?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

No, there will need to be qtr round used. When you tile, you try to leave just enough edge, that the trim hides the edge against the wall. Ours, we used the color matched silicone that we had left after going around the tub edge, to help seal the gaps between the tile and wall in our bathroom.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Proby,I assume that he will be adding shoe molding.

I like to pull off the base moldings before tiling---the trims look to short after backer board and tile----Mike--


----------



## diykc (Dec 24, 2009)

This is new construction. Base mold was installed prior to tiling, 1/2" off the floor and I tiled up to the edge leaving a small gap. 

Guys, the caulk idea was the solution. Thank you very much. I'm very happy with the way it turned out. I was concerned about the qtr round getting wet and rotting so this is a perfect solution.

I had a caulk tool that smoothed out my bead. 

Here are the after pics. (Cell Phone Quality)
























Thanks again.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice job! And with the shoe moulding in place, very professional. On to the next task!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That is why you use the PVC mouldings, so that you do not have to worry about rot.


----------

